# Where do you work?



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

Courious as to were you all work and what you do?

Pc Support for Nationwide Insurance


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Self Employed Master Carpenter of 30 years  .....Part time fisherman.....DA KING !!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Insurance agent/internet support for Comparison Market in Solon.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

self employed building contractor / carpenter. PS Nationwide Sucks


----------



## goin'_fishin' (May 5, 2004)

Formerly a computer systems administrator, now self-employed selling on eBay.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Work for Carter Lumber and do various farm work also


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Showa Aluminum, Mt Sterling Ohio


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> Self Employed Master Baiter of 30 years .....Part time carpenter.....DA KING !!!


  
Self (un)employed used funiture store in Lockland,OH. Another Man's Treasures, come purchase a housefull please !!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Field service representitive for an OEM supplier of machinery serving the paper and converting industries.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Inside electrical sales, Wiseway Supply, Florence, KY.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

shipper and receiver at E.L.MUSTEE & SONS. we make those plastic , fiberglass shower stalls , shower bases and tub enclosures and laundry tubs.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Jones Fish Hatchery Cinci, Ohio


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Industrial Maintenance associated degree presently working at American Showa in Sunbury ohio, they build allot of the shocks for honda and front fork assemblies for harley.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Baer Supply inside sales....Supplier to the woodworking industry.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

self employed electrical contractor. worst boss i ever had.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm a firefighter.almost 15 years now...and my body feels like i've been doing it for 30!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Retired FireFighter after 25years+. Think your body hurts now? wait another 10+ years. I feel for you Jeff, been there done that. My full time job now is trying to keep myself out of trouble, and that isn't easy!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

spring creek building supplies, minster, ohio Rebar Manufactuer, basically shear and bend rebar for construction contractors to their specs. 

BIll


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

Self employed flat roof contractor. 

How dumb was I to buy a boat?


----------



## wallihunter (Apr 15, 2004)

union pipefitter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill I did not know you were a minister?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Self employed painter. Also sub contractor for H.U.D. homes............Rich


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Reel Lady and I own a business repairing Woodworking Equipment. The majority of our work is in factories but occasionally I find myself repairing equipment for hobbyist. http://www.cmsrepair.com


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

If that was so Jack, I think my boss would have fired me my now. 

bill


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

I manage a plant that manufactures assorted door hardware (kickplates, door stops, etc.)


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Glass Shop Supervisor for Kent State University.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was a technical sales Rep for 27 years and sold the business in 1999. Open a new company to dabble and top off my millions.  Total retirement in 2002. Started fishing and hunting 2 to 4 days a week and am thinking of a part time job cause now I'm almost broke ( Rods, reels, you know ).  
The Warden has me do things around the house and yard but when finished,,,
I GO TO WORK ON ERIE.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman's job has got to be the bomb!

R&D chemist
We make polymers that you use everyday whether you know it or not.
Look on the ingredient label on your wife's/girlfriends hair gels, cream/lotions, shampoos for carbomer or acrylates copolymer.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Retirement Plan Administrator @ Miami Valley Pension in Kettering, OH. 

I'm with Lewzer - Fishman I'm jealous!


----------



## maumeemoon (Jun 1, 2004)

Environmental, Health, and Safety Guy for a major architectural glass fabricator here in N.W. Ohio, also plants in Cleveland, South Bend, and Detroit under my umbrella. I basically deal with compliance and training with OSHA, fire codes, EPA, DOT, and workers compensation.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I test boat and fishing gear. Lund sends me a new boat and then Cabelas tells me to come up to their store and get all the gear I want and go fishing for a few weeks at a time. All I have to do is give a full product review when I get back and I get to keep all the gear and the boat. Then Ford, Chevy and Dodge call me and want me to test out their trucks and...oh wait a minute, my alarm clock just went off it must be 4:00am time to go be a dispatcher at Anderson Concrete.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

grounds keeper department of recreational services kent state uviversity i work on soft ball fields and most non-varsity sport fields.......jim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

TV news photographer for WKYC in Cleveland, but I work out of the Akron office. We produce the Akron/Canton news on PAX-23. I shoot, edit, field produce, engineer live shots, just about anything TV related, EXCEPT choose what gets covered. Can't take responsibility for that junk. LOL.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

"heavy" construction technician/inspector/engineering

Im the guy on the construction site you see walkin around with a clipboard.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm a Business Systems Analyst in the IT Department for a private company in Streetsboro. We employ about 600 people in the U.S. I'm the guy that everyone comes to when something breaks or they want new reports or they need something new. I also do web development at work and on the side. If anyone needs help with web stuff feel free to let me know!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I design software for courts. I have designed product packages for prosecutor offices in Michigan (I AM A HUGE BUCKEYE FAN!), municipal courts in Ohio and now all of the Trial Courts for the whole freakin' state of Massachusetts. Darn liberal tree-hugging hippies.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Hunt/Fish department LSA at Galyan's/Dick's Sporting Goods located on Sawmill Road in Dublin, OH.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Mr Mom to 9 year old son and 4 year old daughter. 
Retired from daytrading stocks a couple years back to focus solely on raising our children.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Industrial Maintenance at one of the world's largest pharmaceutical company's in the world, maintain the equipment that produces the pills that everyone takes from heart medication to antacids, we have the fast melt technologies, drop a pill on your tongue no water and poof it is in your system in a flash, they run capsules at 96,000 per hour, thing just flies, plant is air conditioned and humidity controlled. Have our own R/D department with about 20 scientist always developing something.

Doc


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

doctor you need any guys down there, which is it abbot lab, Ross, theres another one i think starts with a B cant remember them all are you in columbus.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im currently working as a Network Administratorand I HATE it! Ive been looking for something (anything) else for the last few months.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

I work for Weyerhaeuser Packaging of Mt. Vernon makin corrugated boxes been there for about 8 years


----------



## BigJohn (Apr 14, 2004)

I work for a small company that produces software for public safety (police, fire, ems). Used to be a hardware tech, but now work in sales producing quotes and RFP responses.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

The other company you were thinking about is Batelle.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Im a loan officer for a mortgage broker based out of Cincinnatti. Have 4 offices in state, and 3 out. Can do just about any type of loan, with any type of credit.


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

I work for Taylor Cadillac Body Shop.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Underpaid Tool Engineer at BWX Technologies in Barberton.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey capt.crown "Can do just about any type of loan" I'll take one you dont have to pay back!


----------



## bassn317 (Apr 8, 2004)

I also work at BWX Technologies in Barberton as a Planner. I'm sure I know Seaturd, but not as Seaturd.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Senior Quality Engineer for Lear Corporation in Huron, Ohio. Produce automotive interior (injection molding/assembly).


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Mechanical Engineering Designer for the largest aircraft engine manufacturer. I specialize in Bearings, seals and drive systems for both commercial and military engines.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Mechanical Engineer for a plating company in Cleveland. We have three automatic chrome plating lines for plating onto ABS plastic, zinc, copper, brass, and steel parts. We also do buffing, polishing, a little powder coating, and some specialized painting. I keep the machines working, design/fabricate gizmos, widgits and whatnots. I troubleshoot electrical, mechanical, hydraulic, pneumatic, coatings systems.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Owner, wholesale distributorship of industrial & commercial lubricants and greases.

In the lube business for 40 years...27 as a distributor.

It's been a great ride.......I'd do it all over again!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Diesel fitter - I stand next to the crotch stitcher on the assembly line. When the product gets to me I put them on my head and yell " Yep, deezel fitter"  Raider<><>


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Electrical Design Engineer for a Medical Products Company in Mason. We make chairs optomitrists chairs and stands and Dentist chairs. 


Tee


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I dont have all the fancy titles as everyone else. Im a Sales/ Cust Service / Tier 1 trouble shooter for Time Warner Cable for the Western Ohio Division I work out of Kettering.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Work? Well, when I did work I was the owner of a video production business producing TV commercials and corporate video. I even did a crappie fishing video once. It received a lot of praise from Crappie Magazine and very few sales. Oh well, it was fun to produce.

Now I'm semi retired as I write a weekly newspaper column on the outdoors and write a magazine article when I need something for fishing or hunting.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a buyer for a charitable gaming distributer in Lancaster, aka bingo supplies. My wife and I also raise and sell alpacas and alpaca products.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I work as a graduate student at the University of Toledo studying phytoremediation.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I want Lake Raiders job. Well before I become a millionaire from my stock earnings  I am a Account Recoveries Administrator for a Large Central Ohio real estate developer. (Casto)


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I sell the best skid loaders made in the world, bar none. I am your Bobcat connection! ( Oh, stop with the sales schmooze!!!)

Been here almost 7 years and still haven't seen it all. Neat product and neat place to earn a paycheck.

If I had to fish for a living, I would be in pretty bad shape. I can't catch a cold!!!

UFM82


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Union Millwright, we install and maintian the machinery and conveyor systems in the different plants around the country.

You sure get to meet some *interesting* people traveling all around!


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Well since 1980 I've been an Aircraft Hydraulic Mechanic for Uncle Sam's Air Force, work the Flight control, Steering and Landing Gear systems on his inventory, just happens to be the C-130 Hercules for now, but who knows what's next, the BRAC hits next year.


----------



## My Girl Robot (Apr 22, 2004)

Network admin/CTP Manager for a large commercial printer.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I am a Armory Supervisor for the US Coast Guard.

Mitch


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

OSU Research Hatchery, piketon ohio


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Radio Frequency (RF) Field Tech / Engineer...I survey, design, install, and maintain in-building public safety two-way radio systems for police, fire, EMS, etc...mostly in the DC area for the last two years. These systems allow the radios to talk to and receive transmissions from the outdoor systems in buildings considered "critical", such as airports, prisons, large public venues, campuses, court houses, etc.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! will answer for cwcarper, my son. He is a professional STUDENT  Been in college since he was 18, now he's almost 25. JEEZE US !!!!!!! Will it ever end  ............THE CATKING !!!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Mechicanical design engineer for a once famous boiler company in Barberton, OH. We build the big shiny round things that installed in dark places far away. 

I know Seaturd well. He is underpaid because he's WORTHLESS. Just ask his X wife!

Bass217, we never met. Small world aye...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> Mechicanical design engineer for a once famous boiler company in Barberton, OH. We build the big shiny round things that installed in dark places far away.
> 
> I know Seaturd well. He is underpaid because he's WORTHLESS. Just ask his X wife!
> 
> Bass217, we never met. Small world aye...


At least I know how to spell my job title Mr. MECHANICAL engineer.....


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> I know Seaturd well. He is underpaid because he's WORTHLESS. Just ask his X wife!



Thats not fair all x wife's think that don't they?


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

for another week the ODNR, division of geological survey. then back to school.

interesting thread.

J


----------



## bassn317 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like we are in the lead for most members from one company and we didn't even know it. Grand prize must be a Lake Anna or Wolf Creek fishing outting. I do now know who Seaturd and Ohiojmj are and was just talking to the turd the other day and didn't even know it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Fishman's job has got to be the bomb!


You got that right buddy 

I mainly stock peoples ponds with fish but there is a whole lot of things that are done at the fish hatchery on a daily basis. I wouldn't change it for the world! Not to brag but on a daily basis I probably handle more fish than your average man does


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Fishman, 

You can take hundreds of pictures a day of all the fish you caught. What you don't have to tell people is that you caught them in a net to put in the delivery truck!

Rustyfish, What kind of research does the hatchery perform on what type of fish?

This is an interesting thread. I didn't realize the number of IT jobs out there.


----------



## Ken (Apr 11, 2004)

retired from the police department after 27 years. now work part time for a florist one or two days a week and mow the freeway for the city a couple of days a week


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm in the same field as dale.and he's right.it's very demanding,but it does have it's "moments" 
and we never have to worry about job security   


> My full time job now is trying to keep myself out of trouble, and that isn't easy!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Unemployed IT Professional. 

App Dev, IBM 390/Z-series mainframe. BS in Comp Sci, 16 yrs with a large company formerly based in Columbus. Downsized three months after they announced that only low-skill positions (call centers, help desks, etc.) would be considered for export to India. Oops...they changed their mind.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

imagine that  
that's why i don't trust(most) big business and politicians  


> Oops...they changed their mind.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow Terry...I remember when we fished last year, you had just gotten laid off...Sucks to hear you still haven't found work! May I suggest www.stateofohiojobs.com if you haven't already...COME SLACK WITH US! 

I work for the Dept of Job/Family Services, network tech. Used to be a network admin for Dept of Corrections, but actually make more being a tech...really doesn't make sense. On the side, I develop websites (used to own a webdesign co) and manage networks for about 4 local businesses.

Awesome thread Jared. Really cool to see what everyone does for a living, and the amount of diversity.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

line man for a electric comp. I work for the electric connection now.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

General Motors Assembly (I build Chevys)


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Self employed auto mech,we do Volvo,Audi & VW.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Wastewater III operator for Delaware County. I work 7 days then off 7 days. Can you guess what I do when I'm not working?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Right on _*Fishman*_. Only i handle more dead fish than most men. Yep Thats what i do at OSU Hatchery, i pick out dead fish. I do lots of other stuff to, but we kill a lot of fish. We dont try but it happens. Although its all better when i go feed the 15+ pound catfish pond. Life is good.

P.S. i bet you dirve more than most men do in a day to.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

See signature below replace appropriate words with postal terms....


----------



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Awesome thread Jared. Really cool to see what everyone does for a living, and the amount of diversity.


Thanks buddy, It is cool to get an Idea of what everyone does. 

Fish on all


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

30 year firefighter. Battalion Captain. Just finished 12 years as a flight medic with Medflight. retired.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Wow Terry...I remember when we fished last year, you had just gotten laid off...Sucks to hear you still haven't found work! May I suggest www.stateofohiojobs.com if you haven't already...COME SLACK WITH US!


Shake,

Thanks a ton for your help & encouragement. I am pleased to announce that today I accepted an offer from Odyssey, a major player in Columbus IT consulting. 

The strange thing is, I received the call for an interview within 1 hour of posting that message on this thread. And it was Friday the 13th of all days. How cool is that.


----------



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

Net said:


> Shake,
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help & encouragement. I am pleased to announce that today I accepted an offer from Odyssey, a major player in Columbus IT consulting.
> 
> The strange thing is, I received the call for an interview within 1 hour of posting that message on this thread. And it was Friday the 13th of all days. How cool is that.


Congrats, this post has paid off


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

As some know I build toys for a living Chopper minibikes, racing go karts, whatever we can think of to build!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I am an english education major at The university of Akron.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Medical Retirement due to Early on - set Parkinson's Disease. I do what I can. Woodworking, Refinishing, Furniture Repair, and Fishing on my good days.

LoweBoat


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

getinjiggy said:


> As some know I build toys for a living Chopper minibikes, racing go karts, whatever we can think of to build!



Chopper minibikes, Those things are great. My dad got one for my sisters boy and i cant stay off of it. It is just a little asian made 43cc bike but it will take me about 25mph. And im about 280lbs


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

VP of Packaging, Ohio Market for H P Products. Sounds fancy, but I manage 10 reps in Ohio that sell Packaging, Safety and Jan San supplies. If you need Packaging or Safety items email me. free trip on Erie to new accounts!


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Self-employed Pressure wash surface cleaning, Window washing. Pretty much a one man operation. Run my arse off working 8 mo. out of the year. Hunt, fish, trap, and run my arse off from the bill collector the other 4 mo. of the year. If I was in better shape I'd run from the bill collector all 12 mo.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I work for Kent Adhesive Products Company. I drive a towmotor most of the day.

I used to buy, redo, and sell used boats and motors on the side until my wife finally got sick of 6 or 7 boats in the yard at a time. I still do some work on the side, but I don't buy and sell anymore.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Well, i got my sugar mama  ( my wife ) and I am on disability after 25 years of restuarant managment.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

SR. quality tech Commonwealth Alum. - North Americas lowest cost producer of quality flat rolled common alloy alum sheet , serving the building , construction,and transportation industries- we probably rolled the trim coil and gutter stock for YOUR house !!!!


----------

